# Great customer service



## scottstef (Nov 23, 2014)

i need to give props to the Kreg company. My Kreg miter gauge handle broke friday night. I called their customer service department today, that it broke, and despite me buying it 11 years ago, they agreed to ship me a new one FREE. No begging, grumbling, or begging; they quickly offered to send a new one, and did not even ask how it happened until after they told me a new one was on the way.

What are some other woodworking companies with great customer support?


----------



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

My new Delta Scroll saw arrived with a damaged blower hose. A single call to Delta and a replacement was received in less than a week. I've read LJ complaints about Delta's customer service, but my experience was excellent.
Jim


----------

